# EL6001 mit COMlibV2.lib?



## hs_soft (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu in diesem Forum. Hier ist auch schon mein erstes Problem.

Hardware:

CX9010-0101
... diverse Klemmen
EL6021 RS485 Klemme
EL6001 RS232 Klemme

Die Klemme EL6021 habe ich mit Hilfe der Tips im Forum zum laufen gebracht. Ich verwende dazu keine Library.

Jetzt wollte ich die Klemme EL6001 in Betrieb nehmen, sie pollt einen Scanner ab. Ich habe mir dazu die Library COMlibV2.lib installiert. In der Beschreibung wird ausschliesslich von der Klemme KL6001 gesprochen. 

Erst mal eine generelle Frage: Kann ich die EtherCat Klemme EL6001 mit der Library auch ansprechen?

Des weiteren habe ich das Problem dass ich die Klemme im System Manager nicht parametrieren kann. Kann es sein dass sich die beiden Kommunikationsklemmen gegenseitig stören? Ich kann keine Baudrate usw. eingeben.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

hs_soft schrieb:


> Erst mal eine generelle Frage: Kann ich die EtherCat Klemme EL6001 mit der Library auch ansprechen?


 
Klar kannst du die EL6001 mit der Lib ansprechen. Kannst sogar die 6021 mit der Lib ansprechen. Würde dir auch mal das InfoSystem empfehlen. da gibts bestimmt irgendwo en Beispielprogramm.



hs_soft schrieb:


> Des weiteren habe ich das Problem dass ich die Klemme im System Manager nicht parametrieren kann. Kann es sein dass sich die beiden Kommunikationsklemmen gegenseitig stören? Ich kann keine Baudrate usw. eingeben.


 
Dass sich die beiden Klemmen gegenseitig stören, wäre mir neu. Ich vermute eher, dass es daran liegt, dass du nicht im Run- bzw. Freerun-Mode bist.


----------



## hs_soft (6 November 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Also ich war schon im Run-Modus. Wenn ich im System Manager, bei der Klemme auf den Reiter CoE-Online gedrückt habe wurden mir die Parameter der Klemme nicht angezeigt, jetzt habe ich auf den Button "Erweitert" gedrückt und dann "All Objects" aktiviert und siehe da, es ging...

Dann kann ich jetzt ja weiter machen mit der Implementierung der Klemme. Vielen Dank nochmals und ich finde das Forum genial.

Ciao
Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Okay dann lag es daran.

Kein Problem. Ist immer wieder schön wenn man helfen kann!


----------



## Friese_250 (25 November 2008)

*ich häng mich mal dran*



moin moin,

habe mich gerade erst angemeldet - also tach auch.

Ich habe eine CX 1020 - ein paar EL 1xxx 2xxx 3xxx und eine EL 6001 + 2* ProfiBus EL6731

jetzt habe ich ein (fast fertiges) Programm geerbt und die TwinCat PLC Control sagt mir: "kann die Biliothek ComLib2V.Lib nicht laden"

evtl. Blöde frage , aber wo bekomme ich diese Com*.lib her?

gut von www.Beck..... aber die wollen eine Serien Nr. - da ich aber hier im Office nur die 30 Tage test Version installiert habe - :icon_eek::sm10:


Gruß,
Danke,

Friese_250


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2008)

Die ComLibV2 musst du von Beckhoff kaufen. Näheres hierzu siehe *hier*.

Wenn du sie dann gekauft hast, kannst du sie unter C:\Programme\TwinCAT\PLC\Lib einfügen.

Wenn du dann nochmal das Programm laufen lässt, müsste alles funktionieren.


----------



## Friese_250 (26 November 2008)

*Danke*

moin moin,

nee muss ich nicht kaufen 

nur einen Kollegen (weit weg auf der Baustelle) per email erreichen 

und schon war sie im Postkasten :s12: 

ach so, nur der Vollständigkeit halber die Lib ist natürlich für unser Haus bezahlt worden.


Danke für die promte Antwort
Friese


----------



## Vogei (26 November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich muss das Thema nochmals aufgreifen, da ich selbst Probleme mit der EL6001 habe. 

Ich habe nur diese eine Klemme am CX9010 und versuche damit mit dem MotionController eines FaulhaberMotors zu kommunizieren. 
Das Programm funktioniert bereit auf einem CX9000 mit KL-Klemmen.

Das Problem ist ich kann keine Nachricht senden und weiß nicht an welcher Einstellung das liegt. Mir wurde geraten Brücken von TxD nach RTS und von RxD nach CTS einzubauen. 

Wenn ich nun die Brücke zwischen TxD und RTS im Betrieb entferne und wieder einbaue bekomme ich eine Antwort vom Motor im Programm. 
Wenn die Ich einen Befehl sende reagiert der Motor nicht! Sende ich einen Befehl und warte einige Augenblicke und baue dann die Brücke wieder aus reagiert der Motor plötzlich.

Ich verstehe nicht was ich falsch mache?? Der Motor funktioniert an einer anderen SPS und ich habe es auch geschafft den Motor zu starten aber eben nur mit Brücke rein und raus und rumprobieren??

Kann vielleicht jemand helfen??


----------



## trinitaucher (26 November 2008)

Friese_250 schrieb:


> nee muss ich nicht kaufen
> 
> nur einen Kollegen (weit weg auf der Baustelle) per email erreichen
> 
> ...


ich meine zu wissen, dass die Beckhoff-Libs immer "pro CPU" lizensiert werden müssen. Einmal bezahlen und dann beliebig weitergeben ist glaub ich nicht erlaubt ...  ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Einmal bezahlen und dann beliebig weitergeben ist glaub ich nicht erlaubt ...


 
... aber gängige Praxis.

Würde ich jetzt zumindest mal behaupten.


----------



## justbql (16 März 2010)

*KL6001 und ComLibV2.lib*

Ich versuche gerade die KL6001 mit Com-Library zu verstehen. 


hs_soft schrieb:


> Wenn ich im System Manager, bei der Klemme auf den Reiter CoE-Online gedrückt habe wurden mir die Parameter der Klemme nicht angezeigt, jetzt habe ich auf den Button "Erweitert" gedrückt und dann "All Objects" aktiviert und siehe da, es ging...


Wo finde ich "den Reiter CoE-Online" im System-Manager? Oder den "Button Erweitert"? Muss ich die Paramter, wie Baudrate, im System-Manager einstellen?
Auch das Beispielprogramm, wie im "Beckhoff Information System" beschrieben, kann ich nicht finden. 

Gruss justbql


----------



## trinitaucher (16 März 2010)

justbql schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade die KL6001 mit Com-Library zu verstehen.
> Wo finde ich "den Reiter CoE-Online" im System-Manager? Oder den "Button Erweitert"? Muss ich die Paramter, wie Baudrate, im System-Manager einstellen?


Hier muss zwischen *E*L... und *K*L... unterschieden werden. EL-Klemmen nutzen ein anderes Feldbussytem (EtherCAT) und können online im System Manager parametriert werden, KL-Klemmen nur mit der KS2000 Software oder per Registerkommunikation aus dem PLC-Programm heraus


----------

